# Hydraulic noise



## Jap-Iseki (Jan 30, 2010)

When using the 3 point set up and lifting something say carrying wood on a skid with a carry all attachment. When I go to raise it I get a clicking type of sound. The lift goes up and down but this only happen when there is weight attached to the lift. If I am driving and have the lift raised with wood on it at different points it will begin to make this clicking type noise (does not sound good) I move the lift lever a little and it can stop it for a few but it is contantly there when under load. The noise seems to be coming uner the seat on the right hand side where the hydrolics are in the rear. There are some covers with a few bolts that hold down a cover where this is. The pump is in the front of the tractor and this would be maybe a seconary pump not sure. Does this sound like a known issue with hydraulics to any one. Not sure what I would find if I just started taking things apart. The part in the rear casing also has a set screw that might adjust pressure. But it has plenty of lift not slow either just this horrible noise.

Thanks

Matt

I recently purchase an Iseki Tu series from a dealer in ohio. I am happy with it, and understand it is not the best but trying to make a go of it .

Thanks again for any help


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to TF!

I can't think of anything that might cause a noise that's related to your 3PH hydraulics. It sounds as though something mechanical is touching or hitting either the PTO or Bull gears when the 3PH is elevated.

Does your locking differential work when depressed with your foot? Or is the pedal loose and floppy?

If it were mine, I'd remove some sheet metal or other obsticles in the area that's making the noise. Just for a quick inspection. Perhaps it's mechanical linkage that's touching something internally.

Shartel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off Jap-Iseki
welcome to the forum! Does the sound occure when you're standing still? Does the 3point exhibit any sort of jerking motion, indicating that it might be hanging up on something as you lift or lower it with the weight?


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

have you found out what was doing that?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rdbrumfield, I was going to say that I happened upon this can of stuff called "Logger Lube", it's a very sticky lubricant, that according to the aerosol can is designed for open gears and suck. The lube is a bit thick and very tacky, and I spray some on all the ball swivels of my 3 point arms occasionally. The stuff really works well. I need to see if I can find more of it, as over the years, the can has gone down to about a quarter now. Anyone ever heard of this product? It comes in an all white can with black lettering, very generic looking and it just say "Logger lube" .


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

there is also a good lube called tackylube or geardope. It comes in an aerosol too. We use it for the main gears one winches as it stays where you put it. 

DO NOT GET IT ON YOUR CLOTHES! Your wife will kill you if you put them in the washing machine. It is almost the consistency of tar and works well on open gears and circle gears on cranes and such.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like my stuff. Where do you get it?


----------



## Jap-Iseki (Jan 30, 2010)

the lock works well. It does sound like it is coming from the area of the hydrolics that are part of the final drive in the rear ..could this be a clogged screen ..not sure if there is one on the rear or calvitation(sp?)


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jap-Iseki _
> *the lock works well. It does sound like it is coming from the area of the hydrolics that are part of the final drive in the rear ..could this be a clogged screen ..not sure if there is one on the rear or calvitation(sp?) *


Your tractor has (or should have) an internal hydraulic screen....and it's common for them to scavenge dirt, debris and condensation. You'll have to follow the large return line to the likely location for removal, cleaning with solvent, carb-spray or clean diesel, and then reinstall. 

You WILL have to drain the hydraulic reservoir (about 5 gallons) and replace with new fluid once the cleaned filter in reinstalled. 

It is possible that you have iced condensation that's creating mechanical interference in your fluid system.

Typically, and on most Japanese tractors, the hydraulic system should be drained, exterior filter replaced (if equipped), internal filter R&R and new hy-Trans fluid added every 200 hours (or once every two years).

Good luck,

Shartel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Iseki
I have no idea, but certainly some of the other guys are much more knowledgable and will sound off. My experience has been that the cativating causes jerking in the hydraulics operation, but I never encountered noise of any sort. I would certainly check the suction screen. Can't hurt.


----------



## Jap-Iseki (Jan 30, 2010)

I will check for the screen , seems the the place to start as I have already cleaned the filter (replaceable screen) up front. I reused the hydrolic fluid as it was not that old and filtered it. I think this time around I will spend the 30.00 and buy a new bucket at TSC. I was told to use universal tractor hydraulic fluid and found the fill under the seat. Correct me if I am wrong here please. One more question. I changed out the front axle fluid as it is 4wheel but used gear oil up front. There is one place located under the steering column for oil to be filled (KIND?) I think this is where the shaft comes out of the engine (please advise on this fluid type and how full should this be and if there is any other place that holds UTF besides the rear. Thanks a ton. Currently waiting on a water pump and just wanted to mention that A & T rebuilders in Mississippi (online) by far had the best price. $69.00 vs Massey dealer wanted $221.00 for same part both new. Just an FYI

Matt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Jap-Iseki
On my 990, the front axle is seperate from the rear end tranny and all that. The hydraulic fluid is what lubricates my tractors rear axle and tranny. The hydraulic filler neck is near the PTO. The front axle just uses standard gear oil. But that's my machine, yours could be different


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

The front FWD axle uses 80/90 weight gear lube.

The rear axles and transmission are a common reservoir and should fill somewhere on the transmission tunnel (between operator's legs?)

The steering box should have a small (1/8") pipe plug at it's base for draining the lube...and your tractor may have a small rubber plug (to refill approx one pint) on the rear of the steering column shaft housing. It also uses 80/90 gear lube.


----------



## Jap-Iseki (Jan 30, 2010)

not sure if I described the area I have a question on fluid type. You actually have to re move the steering shraud and it opens up the rear of the engine under neath. It has what appears to be an overflow plug and on the very top a rubber fill plug. looks like this section (?) is drainbed by a bolt underneath. I would say this is whatever one would call the rear of the engine where the shaft comes out to drive the drive shaft that connects to the rear . Just wan to make sure and I shoul dbe using gear oil in here as well as the front axle and the rear and hydraulics all use UTF and that looks like it fills under my seat and is checked with a little dip stick.

Its been around 13 here in PA so when the water pump arrives I will be pushing her back into the garage and at that point drain the entire rear as it looks like ther are various drain point. main plug, each final drive has a plug.

Matt


----------

